
MH17 – The Open Source Investigation, Two Years Later - DanBC
https://www.bellingcat.com/news/uk-and-europe/2016/07/15/mh17-the-open-source-investigation-two-years-later/
======
DanBC
Most interesting part of this to me is that the investigation has been the
target of intense Russian misinformation for 2 years.

> Satellite imagery presented by the Russian Defence Ministry of July 21, 2014
> was “so heavily manipulated that it lacks any credibility as evidence.”

> The quality of the satellite images that Russia released is poor and appear
> altered. Therefore they recommend Russia should release the originals to the
> Joint Investigation Team.

